# Cuba Libre Magnum Cigar Review - Yawn



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I initially liked this stick when I first started smoking cigars (2008). Had one last night-ugh! Like smoking grass clippings rolled in newspaper. ...

Read the full review here: Cuba Libre Magnum Cigar Review - Yawn


----------

